# Laveo Dry Flush toilet info?



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Anyone got anything to say about ANY kinds of dry flush toilets? Just trying to get some perspective here.

TIA,

-AH


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

If it's anything like the "diaper genie" we used when my girls were little...they work pretty well, but not perfectly. I'd say odor control is 95%. Not 99%.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

It looks like that toilet puts a lot of plastic filled with human waste in the landfill. I couldn't find any info on how well their product biodegrades. Your also wrapping it in a black plastic bag. 

I can see the last few poops being touch and go. The liners are very specific and not that cheap. The price point is not that bad compared to composting toilets. I watched one video that showed it not wanting to spin the bag correctly. So if it broke down, it would be a mess to troubleshoot and fix. 

Personally I'd pass on buying one until they have been on the market for a while.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

caverdan said:


> I watched one video that showed it not wanting to spin the bag correctly. So if it broke down, it would be a mess to troubleshoot and fix.


Or a good analogy might be that it's basically a motorized Wag bag.
Do you need to be able to push a button?



> I can see the last few poops being touch and go.


pshaw...most of my poops are touch and go.


----------



## Achilles Man (Feb 17, 2021)

Dang those are expensive toilets, they must think their product is the shit !


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

MT4Runner said:


> Or a good analogy might be that it's basically a motorized Wag bag.
> Do you need to be able to push a button?


They need to make a hand crank model.........you could use a wonder pump to blow it up and suck it down.🤔 

It would be off grid friendly that way🙂

That's one of the cheaper off grid type toilets I've seen. Butt if it was used on a daily basis, you'd have to charge admission to your friends and kids friends.


----------



## Noswetnam (Mar 8, 2016)

No way seems like to much plastic crap bags to deal with. Used a composting toilet on a house I built recently about the same size never smelled (even in a small area) and was easy to use


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Noswetnam said:


> No way seems like to much plastic crap bags to deal with. Used a composting toilet on a house I built recently about the same size never smelled (even in a small area) and was easy to use


I was super impressed by the composting toilet at Indian Creek on the MFS.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Thanks all for the responses - BTW - does anyone know what the powdered stuff is in WAG bags that turns poop and pee into gel and if it can be bought separately?


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Andy H. said:


> Thanks all for the responses - BTW - does anyone know what the powdered stuff is in WAG bags that turns poop and pee into gel and if it can be bought separately?


Heck yeah. Good question.

Probably some sort of moisture-absorbent polymer:








Amazon.com : 1 Lb Super Absorbent Polymer Soil Vigor (Tm) for All Plants- Save Water, Soil Aeration Promoting Healthy Plants (Indoor & Outdoor), Garden, Trees and Lawns and Save on Labor : Soil And Soil Amendments : Patio, Lawn & Garden


Amazon.com : 1 Lb Super Absorbent Polymer Soil Vigor (Tm) for All Plants- Save Water, Soil Aeration Promoting Healthy Plants (Indoor & Outdoor), Garden, Trees and Lawns and Save on Labor : Soil And Soil Amendments : Patio, Lawn & Garden



www.amazon.com













ENPAC® ENSORB® Super Absorbent, 1.5 Cubic Foot Large Bag


ENPAC® ENSORB® Super Absorbent, 1.5 Cubic Foot Large Bag. Buy it and Save at GlobalIndustrial.com




www.globalindustrial.com





For riverside use (fast and light overnights) I've used a sheet of newspaper, fold up your #2, drop it in a ziploc, and throw away.
For home use, I'd definitely consider coarse sawdust, depending on how you're planning to dispose of the waste (compost vs landfill)


----------



## richp (Feb 27, 2005)

Take a look at this, Andy.









Amazon.com : Mini Poo Powder Waste Treatment-55 Use (D556POW) : Camping Sanitation Supplies : Sports & Outdoors


Amazon.com : Mini Poo Powder Waste Treatment-55 Use (D556POW) : Camping Sanitation Supplies : Sports & Outdoors



www.amazon.com


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Rich,

Thanks! That may be what does the trick. 

I hope you're doing well these days,

-AH


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

Biodegradable “plastic” bags are also available. They’re made of corn starch, I think. That with sawdust in the bucket…it’s supposed to make a great compost.
The bags are super thin, so I double and triple bag.


----------

